# Goldfish poop = nice growth!



## kadoxu (6 Oct 2018)




----------



## DutchMuch (7 Oct 2018)

looks nice


----------



## rebel (7 Oct 2018)

Clever tank my man. Well done!


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Oct 2018)

Great tank!


----------



## goldscapes (27 Oct 2018)

Fantastic tank!
Could you tell us a little more about it?
Is it indoors or outside?
Does this tank take a lot of cleaning or do you leave the poop in there deliberately as plant food?


----------



## kadoxu (29 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> Fantastic tank!
> Could you tell us a little more about it?
> Is it indoors or outside?
> Does this tank take a lot of cleaning or do you leave the poop in there deliberately as plant food?


Thank you!

So, the tank is in a conservatory.

Equipment:
Tank & stand - Juwel Rio 240
Filter - EHEIM Pro 4+
Heater - Hydor 300w Inline heater
I keep the tank at 20ºC minimum all year round

Air pump - EHEIM Air Pump 400
This is connected to a background air curtain


Decorations:
Plastic plants 
3ft Marineland Bamboo
6ft Garland Type plant

Planters - all filled with clay pebbles
IKEA SUNNERSTA Container - modified with holes in the bottom and spray painted black
Hanging herb plant pot


Plants:
Floaters - all grown in separate tanks and added weekly because goldfish eat most of them
Water Lettuce
Frogbit
Salvinia natans
Duckweed

Submerged plants - recently added these. I've just put them in the middle of the plastic plants to see if they survive, it also gives a more realistic look to the plants and I wanted the goldfish to have a few more things to nibble on.
_Elodea Densa_
_Ceratophyllum Demersum_
_Myriophyllum spicatum_

Emersed plants
Spider plant
Pothos


Fish & inverts
Fancy Goldfish
Red Pearlscale
Red & White Pearlscale
Calico Veiltail
Red Fantail
Calico Fantail
Blue Oranda
Black Moor
Red Telescope
White Ryukin

Goldfish - these are moved to an outside pond when it's a bit warmer
Sarasa Comet
London Shubunkin

Platies - most of these are also moved outside when it's warmer
3 x Bristlenose Plecos - added recently
Ramshorn snails


The lights and air pump are on from 9AM to 6PM. The air curtain, along with the filter output, creates a bit of a tumbling flow which pushes debris into the filter intake while keeping the flow slow enough for the goldfish to swim comfortably.

Maintenance is changing 50% of water and cleaning a bit of algae on the front glass panel every week, and cleaning the filter at least once a month.
I allow algae to grow on the sides and back, because it is good for the the Platies to graze on. 
For water changes I've put together some RO tubing with a tap which connects to my garden hose (which slowly fills the tank without affecting water temperature) and a PVC hang on overflow (which drains tank water to the garden).


----------



## goldscapes (29 Oct 2018)

That’s fantastic, thank you!
Some really clever ideas to keep it all working nicely.


----------



## FrankieLane (12 Nov 2021)

How are the plants fairing with the goldfish?  I've been looking at these older threads trying to gather ideas for my planted goldfish tank.


----------

